# March Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Mud Bath!" *so vote for your favourite muddy Golden.

Once again this month, there were some ineligible entries due to insufficient post count.

*1. Cuddysmom:









2. mylissyk:









3. Vhuynh2:









4. Pixie:









5. Sweet Girl:









6. Capt Jack:









7. PiratesAndPups:









8. ShadowGolden:









9. Maggies mom:









10. elly:









11. turtle66:









12. LJack:









13. Megora:









14. BriGuy:









15. My Ali-bug:









16. abradshaw71:









17. KeaColorado:









18. Dexter12:









19. tine434:









20. SimTek:









21. Ljilly28:









22. sdhgolden:









23. Ninde'Gold:









*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet???????


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted yet???????


Just did.......


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Love these photos! I still need to get my boys dirty one day and get the mud face!  

Just voted, I giggle thinking of all of you cleaning up these pups after the pic! lol


----------



## Stephan (May 23, 2011)

Well it's not fair, i didn't get in contest because of post count 

Join Date
05-23-2011 (about ~3 years)

I just read, and don't like posting, but have post/visits every year 

p.s. - no matter, next contest i'm in


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This one is really tough! All the pics made me smile so they're all winners in my book. I'm just glad I didn't have to bathe all of them


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Well it's not fair, i didn't get in contest because of post count
> 
> Join Date
> 05-23-2011 (about ~3 years)
> ...


I completely understand. And believe me, I felt bad not including your photo, but I can't bend the rules as I see fit. 



Stephan said:


> p.s. - no matter, next contest i'm in


Thank you for your wonderful attitude! I will be thrilled to include your submission in the next contest!


----------



## juloco (Jan 29, 2014)

#9 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very difficult decision but I got my vote in.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

just voted!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

53 votes have been placed so far, have you put yours in?


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Ivyacres said:


> just voted!


Number 9 for me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

bemyangell said:


> Number 9 for me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see there are a couple people trying to vote on phone apps. The apps do not allow the poll to be shown or voted in. If you can go to the actual GRF web page on your phone (not using the app) or on GRF using a computer you can then log in and vote in the poll. This is the only way the votes are added up. Votes submitted in just posts can not be used.

Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

62 votes are in...... 

Just one more day to get your vote in.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner! Congratulations, Maggies mom! PM coming your way.


----------

